# Ships Chandler Sheepshead tournament



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Whos fishing this?


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Weather permitting I plan on fishing it.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

If im home!​


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

All signed up and planning on it, bump for those who are waiting til the last minute!


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

As of this afternoon there was over 30 people in it. What's the prediction on what it's going to take to win it ? I'm predicting 9.2 pounds


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd say the first one over 8lbs wins. Good luck guys.


----------

